# iCloud Drive



## PJG (20 Janvier 2020)

Bonjour,
je cherche toujours une solution pour héberger mes vidéos.
J'ai donc créé un dossier "Vidéos" sur iCloud.com.
J'ai pu coller le lien de cette vidéo dans un fragment html, ça fonctionne.
Ensuite, je ne sais pas pourquoi, j'ai eu la bonne idée d'activer iCloud Drive dans le Finder.
Depuis, je n'ai plus rien sur le bureau et dans mon dossier "Documents".
Je sais que tout se trouve sur iCloud, mais je voudrais remettre le tout à sa place.
Ce que je ne comprends pas, c'est que "Dossiers et Documents" apparaissent sur la fenêtre d'iCloud.com, alors que tout est décoché.
Je n'ai coché que Mail, Photos et Contacts.
Pour le moment, j'ai un téléchargement en cours. Je ne sais pas quoi faire...


----------



## PJG (20 Janvier 2020)

C'est bon, tout est rentré dans l'ordre.
Ouf !!!


----------

